
Ask HN: 1.1.1.1 DNS (Cloudflare) outage? - sbr464
I&#x27;m experiencing an outage with the new 1.1.1.1 dns resolver. Anyone else?
======
nkcmr
It's back up:

    
    
        ; <<>> DiG 9.9.5-9+deb8u15-Debian <<>> @1.1.1.1
        ; (1 server found)
        ;; global options: +cmd
        ;; Got answer:
        ;; ->>HEADER<<- opcode: QUERY, status: NOERROR, id: 21908
        ;; flags: qr rd ra ad; QUERY: 1, ANSWER: 13, AUTHORITY: 0, ADDITIONAL: 1
    
        ;; OPT PSEUDOSECTION:
        ; EDNS: version: 0, flags:; udp: 1536
        ;; QUESTION SECTION:
        ;.                              IN      NS
    
        ;; ANSWER SECTION:
        .                       2179    IN      NS      a.root-servers.net.
        .                       2179    IN      NS      b.root-servers.net.
        .                       2179    IN      NS      c.root-servers.net.
        .                       2179    IN      NS      d.root-servers.net.
        .                       2179    IN      NS      e.root-servers.net.
        .                       2179    IN      NS      f.root-servers.net.
        .                       2179    IN      NS      g.root-servers.net.
        .                       2179    IN      NS      h.root-servers.net.
        .                       2179    IN      NS      i.root-servers.net.
        .                       2179    IN      NS      j.root-servers.net.
        .                       2179    IN      NS      k.root-servers.net.
        .                       2179    IN      NS      l.root-servers.net.
        .                       2179    IN      NS      m.root-servers.net.
    
        ;; Query time: 10 msec
        ;; SERVER: 1.1.1.1#53(1.1.1.1)
        ;; WHEN: Thu May 31 18:14:31 UTC 2018
        ;; MSG SIZE  rcvd: 431

------
dknecht
This issue should be resolved. It is early but appears our DDoS systems kicked
in when they shouldn't.

~~~
ben174
You might want to put a link to your system status page on your home page:

[https://1.1.1.1/](https://1.1.1.1/)

I googled "1.1.1.1 service status" and that was the top result and there was
no link to your actual status page.

So then I did what I always do and hit
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newest](https://news.ycombinator.com/newest)

~~~
ngnear
[https://www.cloudflarestatus.com/incidents/2mz3wly2g7dy](https://www.cloudflarestatus.com/incidents/2mz3wly2g7dy)

Sorry about that.
[https://www.cloudflarestatus.com/](https://www.cloudflarestatus.com/) should
also encompass 1.1.1.1 and 1.0.0.1.

------
dhekimian
How to check if you're having trouble from your specific location:

\-- Windows --

Cloudflare DNS:

    
    
      nslookup www.google.com 1.1.1.1
    

Google DNS:

    
    
      nslookup www.google.com 8.8.8.8
    

\-- Linux --

Cloudflare DNS:

    
    
      dig @1.1.1.1 www.google.com
    

Google DNS:

    
    
      dig @8.8.8.8 www.google.com

~~~
jdironman
Using dig on windows 7 it seems to be up.

------
0x54MUR41
Cloudflare explained this incident on this post [0]. You can also check the
discussion on HN here [1].

[0]: [https://blog.cloudflare.com/today-we-
mitigated-1-1-1-1/](https://blog.cloudflare.com/today-we-mitigated-1-1-1-1/)

[1]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17201830](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17201830)

------
BLanen
Confirmed in The Netherlands.

Was concerned it was another hijack, but a hijack would probably try to act
like a dns...

------
lunaroyster
Confirmed from India.

Are we even supposed to use the same DNS provider for both the fields? That
seems like a bad idea

------
ssebastianj
Confirmed from Argentina.

From Cloudflare Status: "Resolver Timeouts"
[https://www.cloudflarestatus.com/incidents/2mz3wly2g7dy](https://www.cloudflarestatus.com/incidents/2mz3wly2g7dy)

------
Zekio
funny that no one links to the cloudflare status page:
[https://www.cloudflarestatus.com/](https://www.cloudflarestatus.com/)

~~~
sbr464
Thanks for posting, I had checked originally, but didn't see that update,
probably too early.

------
logiclabs
It made my router lockup for some reason, even changing DNS locally on PC
seemed to give some routing issues. Router reboot seemed to sort out.

------
Havoc
Yeah - Europe side too. Thought my raspberry pi hole setup was broken...nope.

Maybe related to the recent attack on that DNS server?

------
Fej
New Jersey on Fios, same here. Secondary DNS set to 8.8.8.8 which probably
makes more sense as a backup anyway.

------
etcet
Just had to change my DNS forwarders, it was stupid of me to use 2 from the
same provider.

------
justaman
Could this be more hacking originating from China? Same thing from just a few
days ago.

------
ben174
Confirmed in Silicon Valley, seems to be working now though.

------
sbr464
Denver/Comcast Business Cable currently (fyi)

------
dickeytk
yeah I just had to change to 8.8.8.8 as well

~~~
sbr464
yep same, guess I'll need to put a backup dns back in my settings.

~~~
ben174
Yea I just updated my Google Wifi settings to 1.1.1.1 primary and 8.8.8.8
secondary.

------
boros2me
Down in London, both 1.1.1.1 and 0.0.0.0

~~~
seba_dos1
0.0.0.0 might be down for a little bit longer ;)

~~~
NeutronStar
Just a little bit longer... ;)

~~~
logiclabs
It's still down, shall we let Cloudflare know .. ;-)

------
j-e-k
Confirmed from LA, dig times out...

------
Matheus28
Yep. Seems to be global too.

------
simplify
Confirmed from Austin, TX

------
codewritinfool
Confirmed from St. Louis

------
aqatl
yea, I set the secondary dns to 8.8.8.8 due to that

------
code_Whisperer
Yup, same here.

------
sbr464
confirmed back up here (denver)

